# Recensement des bugs logiciels sur Apple Watch



## DarKOrange (25 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui une Watch ainsi qu'un ami, on s'est empressés de tester Digital Touch en s'envoyant des dessins et des tocs. Je reçois bien les siens mais lui ne reçois pas les miens... Les emojis et les messages normaux passent sans problème.

Avez-vous rencontré le même problème ?

Merci.


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Perso je ne connais pas d'autre utilisateur de Watch et je n'ai pas pu tester la fonction pour le moment


----------



## ft5777 (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ouvre ce topic car j'ai constaté quelques bugs sur ma montre et je ne vois personne en parler ici donc ce sujet pourra être un fil de discussion pour reporter les bugs et voir si d'autres personnes sont affectées.

- l'app Activité bugue chez moi, le cercle bleu (correspondant au nombre d'heures dans la journée où on a passé au moins une minute debout) reste bloqué sur 0 depuis samedi (vendredi ça a fonctionné) alors que les autres cercles progressent

- l'app Apple Watch sur iPhone, quand je vais dans Général > Mise à jour logicielle, j'ai un message "Recherche de mise à jour impossible car vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet", alors qu'évidemment je suis connecté à un réseau wifi 

J'imagine qu'il s'agit de bugs de jeunesse qui vont être vite éliminés par les mise à jour iOS. Mais j'ai vu personne en parler donc ça m'inquiète un peu. Merci d'apporter vos témoignages!


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

J'ai l'impression que mon app activité est bloquée aussi... Mais sur 3


----------



## Toram (26 Avril 2015)

Rassure toi j'ai le même problème. Pour ce qui est du cercle bleu, la montre ne détecte pas non plus toujours quand je suis debout. 
Aujourd'hui il a noter que 4h debout alors que toute les heures je bouge.
Et pour ce qui est de la mise a jour. Ca beug depuis cette nuit. Mais avant y'avais pas de soucis. Peut être prépare t'il une maj pour ce soir...


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Le cercle bleue bouge pour moi
Par contre la vitesse moyenne quand on marche est complètement farfelue
Je loupe pleins de notifications aussi, même avec le son activé


----------



## ft5777 (27 Avril 2015)

Un autre bug que j'ai remarqué c'est Siri qui refuse parfois de se lancer, malgré l'appui prolongé sur la couronne digitale. J'attends avec impatience une mise à jour d'Apple pour améliorer tout ça.


----------



## Vanton (27 Avril 2015)

Parmi les bugs j'en ai un qui revient de temps en temps lors de l'interprétation par Siri d'un message que je lui dicte. Il affiche le bon texte mais impossible de le lui faire envoyer. 

J'ai aussi eu un souci avec le coup d'œil musique l'autre jour, qui ne lançait pas l'app musique quand j'appuyais sur le nom de la chanson. Depuis ça remarche. 

Et globalement j'ai beaucoup de mal à utiliser l'App de pilotage de l'appareil photo. Elle lance bien l'appareil sur l'iPhone mais elle affiche "connexion" et n'arrive pas à m'afficher l'image cadrée  par l'iPhone. Ça n'a marché qu'une fois en 3j


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

moi je viens en rencontre un ce matin en la rechargent elle a commence a recharger tres vite est une fois arrive a 95 pourcent plus rien elle avance plus je les donc restaure est depuis ca remarche j attends la prochaine recharge pour voir


----------



## ft5777 (27 Avril 2015)

Ça m'était arrivé le premier soir : elle était bloquée sur 95% depuis au moins 20 minutes, j'ai decidé de la laisser tranquille et je suis aller me coucher, et le lendemain matin elle était à 100%.


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

peut être la solution effectivement la laissez recharger toute la nuit


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2015)

did54 a dit:


> peut être la solution effectivement la laissez recharger toute la nuit


Moi je la pose avant de m'endormir sur son galet et au réveil (ou même plutôt si je suis un peu réveillé) elle est à 100%


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

je viens commander un support pour facilite


----------



## Vanton (27 Avril 2015)

Hormis le fait qu'elle se décharge si on l'utilise alors qu'elle charge, je n'ai pas de soucis de charge pour le moment


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2015)

De toute façon c'est pas facile à utiliser quand ça charge je trouve.
Et puis ça parait logique quand on sait que la batterie c'est 200mAh et qu'il faut 2h30 pour la charger, pas efficace du tout l'induction :/


----------



## Vanton (27 Avril 2015)

J'ai pas testé avec un chargeur d'iPad d'ailleurs


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Avril 2015)

L'induction a toujours eu un rendement déplorable (cherchez mes anciens postes, je l'ai toujours dit). C'est un des défaut de cette montre... Un connecteur lightning ou autre plus petit aurait été nettement meilleur a mon sens...


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'induction a toujours eu un rendement déplorable (cherchez mes anciens postes, je l'ai toujours dit). C'est un des défaut de cette montre... Un connecteur lightning ou autre plus petit aurait été nettement meilleur a mon sens...


Oui mais moins pratique à mettre... Sur un iPhone je comprend que ce soit complètement débile de faire ça mais sur une montre que tu ne peux de toute façon pas utiliser quand elle se recharge...


----------



## koichi (27 Avril 2015)

Hier, j'ai eu un petit bug sur l'écran des notifications : normalement il est écrit "aucune notification" quand il n'y a rien, mais la je n'avais rien d'écrit... un petit redémarrage plus tard, tout était revenu dans l'ordre.
Aujourd'hui, certaines notifications, qui apparaissaient pourtant bien sur l'iPhone, n'étaient pas transmises à l'Apple Watch.


----------



## Vanton (27 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais moins pratique à mettre... Sur un iPhone je comprend que ce soit complètement débile de faire ça mais sur une montre que tu ne peux de toute façon pas utiliser quand elle se recharge...


Le fait d'éviter d'avoir un gros port de recherche ou des connecteurs métalliques sur la montre n'est pas si mal... L'induction a du sens pour ce genre de produit, même si ça n'est pas parfait.



koichi a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, certaines notifications, qui apparaissaient pourtant bien sur l'iPhone, n'étaient pas transmises à l'Apple Watch.


Ça c'est normal ! Si tu es sur ton tel actif la montre ne bronche pas. Si ton tel est verrouillé la montre prend le relais.


----------



## koichi (27 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça c'est normal ! Si tu es sur ton tel actif la montre ne bronche pas. Si ton tel est verrouillé la montre prend le relais.


En effet, c'est possible, le téléphone n'était pas à côté de moi, je n'ai pas fait attention.


----------



## jackpote (27 Avril 2015)

Bug lors de l'écoute du message vocal sur le répondeur via la Watch. Impossible de régler le volume de l'Hp. Le fait de tourner la molette ne change rien au volume


----------



## poulroudou (27 Avril 2015)

Petit bug hier dans l’application "Activité". Après avoir remplis tous les cercles d'activité hier soir, j'ai obtenu le trophé "Nouvel objectif Bouger". Il est apparu sur la montre, mais pas sur l'application du téléphone. De nouveau aujourd’hui, j'ai eu les trois cercles, mais aucune notification sur ce trophé, ni sur la montre ou le téléphone.


----------



## Toram (28 Avril 2015)

Tu as augmenter ton objectif pour la semaine lundi matin comme l'a montre te l'a proposé?


----------



## s_abedi96 (28 Avril 2015)

J'ai exactement le même problème et je ne sais pas quel est le problème et de qui vient le pb


----------



## [H] (28 Avril 2015)

Arrivez vous à vous en envoyer à vous meme ?


----------



## Vanton (28 Avril 2015)

Ouaip je viens de tester. Et contrairement à ce que dit le faux Ive dans la video de Cyprien on y arrive très bien à faire un arbre... [emoji57]


----------



## chezcolettecchouette (28 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,

je suis très hereux de mon Apple Watch que j'ai achèté hier, mais il y a un problème: Tout fonctionne bien, sauf l'app Plans sur l'Apple Watch - les plans ne chargent pas, il y a seulement le cadre (et le point bleu pour ma position). Ce problème est présent dans l'app Plans, mais aussi dans apps qui affichent des plans, pour exemple Tripadvisor. Sur mon iPhone, les plans chargent sans problème?


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2015)

Peut être te faudra t'il réinitialiser ton Awatch et la reconfigurer sur ton iphone.


----------



## [H] (28 Avril 2015)

Moi, c'est comme ça que j'ai fait : pas d'ami  ... et ca fonctionne TRES bien


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Avril 2015)

On a résolu le problème de la façon suivante : j'ai ajouté son ID apple principal à sa fiche de contact sur mon iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir ,

J'ouvre ce topic pour centraliser  les Bugs de l'Apple Watch 

Merci


----------



## Ttt (29 Avril 2015)

Salut
Seul petit bug chez moi dans app Apple Watch:
L'option santé fait planter l'application !?


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Elle n'a pas chargé cette nuit la mienne... Je l'ai prise au réveil sans faire gaffe. Elle était toujours sur son socle. Et une demi heure plus tard elle m'a mis une alerte disant qu'elle n'avait plus que 10% de batterie...


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Franchement je ne comprends rien aux notifications: parfois ok ( igen, mac4ever) mais aucune Twitter ni Facebook ( d'ailleurs idem sur iPhone 6). Je pense que c'est une fonctionnalité principale de cette montre mais aucune notification du point, du monde, Huffington et pourtant activités sur iPhone.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

mnav a dit:


> Franchement je ne comprends rien aux notifications: parfois ok ( igen, mac4ever) mais aucune Twitter ni Facebook ( d'ailleurs idem sur iPhone 6). Je pense que c'est une fonctionnalité principale de cette montre mais aucune notification du point, du monde, Huffington et pourtant activités sur iPhone.


Ça viendrais pas plutôt de ces applications?
Moi je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les rares apps qui ont les notifications d'activé


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Je sais pas. Probablement mais les notifications semblent aléatoires. Par ex quel article d'igen sera notifié? Ce matin chaque article de Mac4ever était notifié et 0 cet après-midi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Elle n'a pas chargé cette nuit la mienne... Je l'ai prise au réveil sans faire gaffe. Elle était toujours sur son socle. Et une demi heure plus tard elle m'a mis une alerte disant qu'elle n'avait plus que 10% de batterie...



A surveiller ce soir alors ?


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Je l'ai mise à charger vers midi. Elle est montée à 100% sans souci et là elle est à 66%.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Avril 2015)

66% aussi vite?


----------



## fousfous (30 Avril 2015)

Je suis à 55% ce soir alors que je joue avec, oublier de charger ça devrait pas être dramatique


----------



## Vanton (1 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 66% aussi vite?


Ça n'est pas une grosse fan des séances de chat avec des potes... 

Là je suis à 42%, je l'ai mise à midi environ. Mais j'ai eu peu de notifications aujourd'hui


----------



## jaykew (1 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon Apple Watch hier. L'installation et la configuration se sont déroulées normalement. Tout marchait impeccable. Mais aujourd'hui, impossible d'envoyer des iMessages depuis l'AW. 
Je remarque que sur mon Mac je ne reçois plus d'iMessages non plus et je ne peux pas en envoyer non plus. J'ai décoché puis recoché l'activation de mon compte iCloud, ressaisi mon mot de passe, décoché/recoché Handoff, redémarré / rebooté tous mes appareils, mais rien n'y fait. Avez-vous eu ce problème également? L'avez-vous résolu? Si oui, comment? Merci d'avance.


----------



## [H] (1 Mai 2015)

Le bluetooth est il activé?
Pas de mode avion sur l'Watch ?


----------



## jaykew (1 Mai 2015)

[H] a dit:


> Le bluetooth est il activé?
> Pas de mode avion sur l'Watch ?



Bluetooth activé, pas en mode Avion. Par ailleurs, je reçois et passe des appels sans problèmes, Plans marche bien, etc. Le seul problème concerne les SMS.


----------



## valerie33 (1 Mai 2015)

Bientôt une mise a jour pour l'Apple Watch??


----------



## ft5777 (1 Mai 2015)

Oui, et aussi une mise à jour d'iOS tant qu'à faire! Depuis que j'ai restauré mon iPhone d'iOS 8.4 à 8.3 car la beta buguait, j'ai l'impression que ma batterie fond beaucoup plus vite qu'avant... Aller Apple, des petits iOS 8.3.1 et Watch OS 1.1 seraient sympas!


----------



## [H] (1 Mai 2015)

jaykew a dit:


> Bluetooth activé, pas en mode Avion. Par ailleurs, je reçois et passe des appels sans problèmes, Plans marche bien, etc. Le seul problème concerne les SMS.



et si tu la dejumèles pour la jumeler à nouveau?


----------



## jaykew (1 Mai 2015)

[H] a dit:


> et si tu la dejumèles pour la jumeler à nouveau?



Alors maintenant les SMS remarchent, mais les deux messages qui ne passaient pas tout à l'heure ne passent toujours pas. Le bug continue. Seuls les nouveaux messages que j'envoie fonctionnent, et je peux à nouveaux recevoir des messages sur l'AW.

En revanche, sur mon Mac toujours impossible de recevoir ou d'envoyer des iMessages.

J'ai quand même l'impression qu'iCloud bugge aujourd'hui. Quelqu'un d'autres a rencontré des problèmes avec iCloud récemment?


----------



## [H] (1 Mai 2015)

Aucun soucis me concernant.
Pas de soucis général en vue : https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/


----------



## jaykew (1 Mai 2015)

Sur mon Mac je ne peux plus non plus utiliser Facetime! ça m'a mis un de ces bordels (pardon my French!), cette installation de l'AW, semble-t-il!


----------



## jaykew (2 Mai 2015)

OK, finalement tout marche. C'était l'utilisateur que je tentais de joindre qui avait la fonction iMessages et facetime désactivée, pour une raison qu'il ignore lui-même puisque jusqu'à présent, cette fonction était activée.

Je résume:

- j'ai eu quelques soucis avec Messages sur l'AW qui se sont très vite résolus (d'eux-mêmes, semble-t-il).

- j'ai eu ensuite des soucis sur mon Mac pour envoyer des iMessages et faire des appels en Facetime, mais en fait le problème venait d'un de mes correspondants, que je tentais de joindre sans succès via iMessages et Facetime.

- ensuite je n'arrivais pas à envoyer de simples SMS depuis mon Mac. Ceci venait du fait que j'avais dû désactiver puis réactiver la fonction Messages via mon compte iCloud, tant sur le Mac que sur l'iPhone: il a donc fallu que je recoche la case SMS sur mon iPhone, puis que je rentre le code d'activation qui s'est affiché sur mon Mac, pour qu'à nouveau je puisse recevoir et envoyer de simples SMS (à distinguer des iMessages).

Morale de l'histoire: quand vous êtes confronté à un problème avec iMessages et/ou Facetime, pensez à vérifier si le problème concerne un seul de vos correspondants ou tous. Si c'est avec un seul utilisateur, il y a des chances que le problème vienne de son paramétrage à lui. Si c'est tous, alors c'est votre compte qui a un problème (assurez-vous que l'identifiant de compte est le même pour le Mac et pour l'iPhone; assurez-vous également que les deux appareils fonctionnent sur le même réseau WiFi).

Désolé d'avoir perturbé ce fil sur l'AW avec des problèmes annexes, mais tout est parti d'un problème initial avec Messages sur l'AW. J'espère néanmoins que mes explications pourront aider d'autres. 

Bonne journée,

JK.


----------



## stefff13 (2 Mai 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Ça m'était arrivé le premier soir : elle était bloquée sur 95% depuis au moins 20 minutes, j'ai decidé de la laisser tranquille et je suis aller me coucher, et le lendemain matin elle était à 100%.


n es ce pas le fait qu 'il y es 2 phases de recharge une rapide puis une deuxième plus lente pour terminé la charge ?


----------



## Mcbm (2 Mai 2015)

Salut tout le monde. 

Moi j'ai un problème avec les notifications SMS et mail. 

Pour les mails, c'est aléatoire, hier matin je ne les recevais pas tous, hier dans l'après midi, je les recevais tous et depuis ce matin j'en reçois quelques un mais pas tous. 

Pour les SMS, jusqu'a hier soir, ça marchait très bien et depuis ce matin ça déconne. Mon iPhone sonne pour me signaler un SMS alors qu'il ne le devrait pas et l'Apple watch reçoit la notification du SMS juste après que l'iPhone a sonné pour me prévenir. 

J'ai fais un hard reset de la montre et ça n'a rien changé, j'ai essayé en la déjumelant de l'iPhone, pareil aucun résultat, je l'ai ré initialisé et toujours pareil.

Je n'y comprends plus rien. Si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et pouvait m'expliquer ce que je dois faire, ce serait super sinon elle va finir par apprendre a voler.


----------



## adixya (3 Mai 2015)

Sorrry, erreur de topic...


----------



## polmat (3 Mai 2015)

Même problème de notifications des sms que Mcbm.


----------



## ft5777 (3 Mai 2015)

Je pense que l'on devrait tous simplement garder notre calme concernant ces bugs. Apple va bien finir par faire une mise à jour et lancer Watch OS 1.1 un de ces jours, afin de corriger la majorité des bugs qui seront remontés à leurs oreilles...


----------



## [H] (3 Mai 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je pense que l'on devrait tous simplement garder notre calme concernant ces bugs. Apple va bien finir par faire une mise à jour et lancer Watch OS 1.1 un de ces jours, afin de corriger la majorité des bugs qui seront remontés à leurs oreilles...



Je plussoie !!


----------



## PsicoBast (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai depuis hier soir le même problème que Mcbm,

Pour ma part j'ai constaté en fin de journée que le taptic engine et le haut parleur ne fonctionnais plus, petit moment de panique, un reset de la montre et tout refonctionne.

Depuis je reçois d'abord les notifications sur mon iPhone qui vibre et sonne normalement puis je reçois environs 10-30 secondes après les notifications sur ma montre, j'espère vraiment qu'une MAJ va régler tout ces problèmes de la première heure.
J'avais aussi eu un problème lors du premier jumelage, l'app bourse et météo ne fonctionnaient pas et j'ai du rejumeler la montre sans récupérer la sauvegarde de la montre.

Je me demandais Mcbm, tu as reset ta montre en reprenant la sauvegarde ou a vide ?

[EDIT] J'ai résolu le problème pour moi, en cherchant sur les forums US.
Je suis allé sur l'iPhone dans Réglages>Notifications>Messages ensuite j'ai décoché "autoriser les notifications", j'ai verrouillé l'iPhone, je me suis envoyé un SMS (probablement facultatif), j'ai re autorisé les notifications sur l'iPhone et depuis tout fonctionne normalement.


----------



## Mcbm (3 Mai 2015)

PsicoBast, je n'y suis pas allé par 4 chemins. J'ai restauré mon iPhone comme nouvel iPhone et rejumelé la watch comme au premier jour. Pour l'instant tout fonctionne sans bug. Mais j'espère qu'Apple va sortir une mise a jour rapidement pour régler tous ces petit soucis.


----------



## canna03 (6 Mai 2015)

Premier bug après 10 jours et il m'a embété :impossible de répondre à un appel ,et je trouvais aussi que le taptic ne marchais pas bien :j'ai fait un reset et le telephone marche de nouveau ,mais ce bug ne me plait pas du tout !


----------



## poulroudou (11 Mai 2015)

*GROS BUG SERIEUX AUJOURD'HUI!!!!!! *

Ma femme m'envoie un iMessage ce matin. Je répond comme j'en ai pris l'habitude via siri sur la montre, et lui envoie 3 ou 4 messages dans la journée, dont un ou je lui demande si elle ira chercher notre fils à l'école.

Pas de réponse... Je vais donc chercher mon fils à l'école, et y retrouve ma femme qui me dit n'avoir reçus aucun iMessage de la journée(?????)

Arrivé chez nous, je vérifie sur mon iPhone(6), et mes messages apparaissent bien. Rien sur celui de ma femme(un 5C). Je refais un test avec le siri de ma montre. Il apparait bien dans mon tel, rien sur celui de ma femme. J'en envoie un nouveau en le tapant sur l'iPhone, et la ça passe... J'ai fais un "reset" de la montre, et tout remarche...

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## Vanton (12 Mai 2015)

D'où l'intérêt des accusés de lecture


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt des accusés de lecture


Ça peut être utile il est vrai (quoique s'il faut en arriver là, bonjour la sérénité !) mais rien n'oblige le(s) destinataire(s) à valider cette option...


----------



## [H] (12 Mai 2015)

Ca m'est déjà arrivé d'iPhone vers iPhone. Hereusement que j'ai pris en compte la non-lecture du message


----------



## ft5777 (13 Mai 2015)

Est-ce que quelqu'un ici a aussi remarqué que le cadran Astronomie a un problème? En tournant la couronne digitale, il m'indique que la France passe dans le noir vers 19h, alors que clairement le Soleil se couche vers 21h maintenant! En fait, il m'indique que le pole Nord est dans le noir alors qu'à cette période de l'année il y fait jour. Suis-je le seul à avoir ce souci?


----------



## [H] (13 Mai 2015)

Aucun soucis pour moi : pour ma part, le soleil se couche à 21h19.


----------



## ft5777 (13 Mai 2015)

[H] a dit:


> Aucun soucis pour moi : pour ma part, le soleil se couche à 21h19.



Etrange... En fait ça semble être associé à un bug sur l'heure de coucher et lever du Soleil. Si je vais dans un autre cadran et que je souhaite afficher l'heure de lever du Soleil, la montre me met des tirets au lieu d'afficher l'heure en question...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

Je poste dans les bugs mais ça ressemble plus à un manque de praticité:
Il est impossible de garder une appli active sur l'écran. Quand celui ci s'éteint si l'on y revient rapidement OK mais si l'on attends une minute, à l'allumage de l'écran on se retrouve avec le cadran horaire choisi. Il faut alors aller dans les applis et la réactiver: C'EST LOURD !
Le seul moyen pour garder un accès permanent c'est que l'appli donne accès à "coup d’œil" ce qui est loin d'être généralisé.
Faites donc attention: Si l'appli que vous choisissez ne libère pas le mode "coup d’œil" vous ne pourrez pas la maintenir active.


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je poste dans les bugs mais ça ressemble plus à un manque de praticité:
> Il est impossible de garder une appli active sur l'écran. Quand celui ci s'éteint si l'on y revient rapidement OK mais si l'on attends une minute, à l'allumage de l'écran on se retrouve avec le cadran horaire choisi. Il faut alors aller dans les applis et la réactiver: C'EST LOURD !
> Le seul moyen pour garder un accès permanent c'est que l'appli donne accès à "coup d’œil" ce qui est loin d'être généralisé.
> Faites donc attention: Si l'appli que vous choisissez ne libère pas le mode "coup d’œil" vous ne pourrez pas la maintenir active.


Ou alors tu choisis dans les réglages de la montre de ne pas revenir au cadran... C'est fou les gens qui critiquent quelque chose alors qu'un petit réglage permet de régler le problème.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ou alors tu choisis dans les réglages de la montre de ne pas revenir au cadran... C'est fou les gens qui critiquent quelque chose alors qu'un petit réglage permet de régler le problème.


Ah ! ça me plairait bien mais j'ai du zapper cette manip et je ne la trouve pas...
Peux tu me guider STP ?
Merci.


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2015)

Général et ensuite activer au lever de poignet
Tu n'as pas fait le tour de tout les réglages quand tu l'as reçu?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Général et ensuite activer au lever de poignet
> Tu n'as pas fait le tour de tout les réglages quand tu l'as reçu?


?? Tu n'y es pas !
Oui bien sur, j'ai fait le tour mais au bout d'un moment on peut en oublier (tout le monde n'a pas ta mémoire...) De toutes façons (je me suis certainement mal expliqué) il ne s'agit pas du tout de çà.
Je disais qu'une appli une fois activée et l'écran étant revenu au cadran horaire il était galère de revenir à l'appli et surtout au dernier écran de cette appli.
La solution existe: il suffit, quand on est sur l'écran de l'heure, de double-cliquer sur la couronne digitale et on revient aussitôt sur le dernier écran de l'appli: SUPER !
Merci quand même de ta réaction elle m'a fait réfléchir !


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ?? Tu n'y es pas !
> Oui bien sur, j'ai fait le tour mais au bout d'un moment on peut en oublier (tout le monde n'a pas ta mémoire...) De toutes façons (je me suis certainement mal expliqué) il ne s'agit pas du tout de çà.
> Je disais qu'une appli une fois activée et l'écran étant revenu au cadran horaire il était galère de revenir à l'appli et surtout au dernier écran de cette appli.
> La solution existe: il suffit, quand on est sur l'écran de l'heure, de double-cliquer sur la couronne digitale et on revient aussitôt sur le dernier écran de l'appli: SUPER !
> Merci quand même de ta réaction elle m'a fait réfléchir !


Si, suis ce chemin et c'est bien la 
Moi j'ai traité ça dans l'ordre, j'ai été tout partout pour bien la configurer


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

Ma méthode fonctionnant et me satisfaisant je vais donc l'utiliser puisque pour autant je veux que l'écran de l'heure s'affiche au lever du poignet. Merci pour avoir pris la peine de m'aider et pour tes explications.


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ma méthode fonctionnant et me satisfaisant je vais donc l'utiliser puisque pour autant je veux que l'écran de l'heure s'affiche au lever du poignet. Merci pour avoir pris la peine de m'aider et pour tes explications.


Ah bah fallait savoir alors ^^


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

Ben non, la solution je ne l'ai trouvée qu'après avoir posté au N° 69.
En quelque sorte c'est ta réponse qui m'a poussé à rechercher dans les réglages et à trouver la solution: voir mon post N° 73.
Donc même si je n'adopte pas ta solution tu m'as aidé à trouver la mienne: Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2015)

Je viens de contrôler l'utilisation de la batterie de mon iphone et je constate que l'appli météo de la watch (celle d’Apple) a consommé 50 % de la batterie de l'iphone ! 
Vous avez déjà constaté çà ?
Merci.


----------



## poulroudou (14 Mai 2015)

Moi c'était Runtastic, j'ai viré l'option ou le GPS tournait en continu, ça a tout arrangé.


----------



## poulroudou (14 Mai 2015)

Moi c'était Runtastic, j'ai viré l'option ou le GPS tournait en continu, ça a tout arrangé.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2015)

C'est ce que je viens de faire car pas possible de virer l'appli !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2015)

Et que dire de "Se lever" qui te demande de te lever au moment où tu t'assoies après 15 mm passées debout !


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

Bugs:
Impossible de lancer "usage" sur l'app de la montre, chargé dans le vide.
Activité qui pense que je cours quand je suis dans le bus.
Des fois mon iPad, même écran éteint, court-circuite la montre pour les notifications.


----------



## Kyone (19 Mai 2015)

La téléportation ne marche pas dans Citymapper avec la version Sport.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2015)

Ce n'est pas la montre et encore moins sa version qui sont en cause !


----------



## le fouchtra (19 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,
Une première mise à jour (1.0.1) vient d'être mise à disposition des utilisateurs de l'Apple Watch .
Elles semble régler certains des bugs évoqués ci-dessus mais, surement pas encore tous...


----------



## ft5777 (19 Mai 2015)

Ça y est, mise à jour installée. Pas grand chose de nouveau a priori, mais en tous cas Dis Siri semble fonctionner mieux. Quelqu'un a remarqué quelque chose d'autre?


----------



## fousfous (19 Mai 2015)

Bah moi je n'ai plus de notifs sur ma Watch la...
C'est tout le temps mon iPhone qui fait du bruit


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

C'est la nouvelle Apple : des mises à jour correctives qui apportent des problèmes... Sont en train de devenir les nouveaux Microsoft... Faut vraiment qu'ils se sortent les doigts !!


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

Attention, il faut rester mesuré !
Va lire les posts sur le fil dédié aux améliorations dues à cette mise à jour et tu verras que tout n'est pas à jeter...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle Apple : des mises à jour correctives qui apportent des problèmes... Sont en train de devenir les nouveaux Microsoft... Faut vraiment qu'ils se sortent les doigts !!


Ah non c'était un peu avant la MAJ


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Mais laissez moi troller ça me soulage ! [emoji1] J'en ai besoin pour pouvoir supporter mes nombreux produits Apple au quotidien...

Cela dit vous ne pouvez pas nier que sur le plan logiciel Apple est dans une mauvaise passe... iOS 8 est bourré de bugs, iCloud est devenu une blague pour développeurs, Yosemite se fait incendier par tout le monde pour ses lenteurs et ses bugs, le wifi est devenu une blague récurrente, on a droit à des mises à jour qui plantent les tels... 

Et même en termes d'ergonomie, le point sur lequel Apple conservait une importante avance ça ne s'arrange pas... Les tests de l'Apple Watch notamment ont tous mis en évidence le fait qu'il était impossible de la prendre en main sans avoir vu les vidéos en ligne. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien qu'Apple propose une formation video individuelle après achat...

Y a aussi les tests du nouveau MacBook sous Windows, dont les performances sont bien meilleures, et la lettre ouverte des concepteurs 3D en raison des désastreux pilotes OpenCL...

Un peu l'impression que tout fout le camp


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

Ayé, t'as bien "trollé" ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Ben non justement là j'ai pas trop trollé j'ai évoqué des faits ! [emoji1] y a pas de provocation gratuite là


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais laissez moi troller ça me soulage ! [emoji1] J'en ai besoin pour pouvoir supporter mes nombreux produits Apple au quotidien...
> 
> Cela dit vous ne pouvez pas nier que sur le plan logiciel Apple est dans une mauvaise passe... iOS 8 est bourré de bugs, iCloud est devenu une blague pour développeurs, Yosemite se fait incendier par tout le monde pour ses lenteurs et ses bugs, le wifi est devenu une blague récurrente, on a droit à des mises à jour qui plantent les tels...
> 
> ...


IOS 8 maintenant y a plus le moindre problème (c'est ça l'ouverture aussi...), bah franchement Yosemite je sais pas ou vous allez inventer tout ça, c'est rapide très fiable et je n'ai JAMAIS eu de problème pour me connecter au wifi, mais quand je dis jamais c'est vraiment jamais, même pour le réseau de la fac je suis celui qui capte la mieux comparé à tout les autres PC

Et les critique sur l'ergonomie je les comprends pas du tout non plus, pour ne pas réussir à se servir de la Watch faut avoir des problèmes la (enfin quand on en arrive à se plaindre qu'il y a 2 boutons aussi...)

Faut plus rien espérer des pilotes OpenCL, Apple est en train de les enterrer avec ARM, donc on peut dire vivement ARM sur les Mac si on veut d'aussi bonne performance que sur IOS


Mais bon la mon iPhone qui vibre ça ça va m'énerver rapidement...


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Soit tu n'utilises pas ton tel, soit tu as de la chance... Parce que les bugs sous iOS 8 j'en vois tous les jours ! 

Hier j'ai même eu droit aux deux sens d'affichage en même temps : la moitié droite de l'écran m'affichait en portrait une conversation iMessage en partie masquée sur la partie droite par le clavier, affiché en paysage... Idem, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où mon tel refuse de tourner l'affichage et où je dois lui faire faire un tout complet pour qu'il s'y retrouve. Y a aussi le bug récurent de la barre de menu qui refuse de prendre sa taille normale en portrait après un passage en paysage... Ensuite y a les lenteurs invraisemblables depuis iOS 8 à l'arrivée d'une notification active : mes touches de clavier se figent en pleine rédaction de message. Le correcteur d'orthographe, qui était facile à maitriser dans le temps fait n'importe quoi aujourd'hui dès qu'il y a un accent dans un mot. Le pire c'est que ça traine... Les bugs il y en avait et il y en aura toujours. Mais là certains nous emmerdent depuis des mois et des mois et c'est usant qu'Apple ne les corrige pas.

Pour Yosemite je ne fais que retranscrire l'avis de mes amis, je suis toujours sous Snow Léopard. J'ai juste un vieux Macbook pro early 2008 qui est sous Yosemite et qui me demandait au départ toutes les 5min de retaper mon mot de passe iCloud... Et je n'exagère pas ! Vraiment toutes les 5min une alerte à l'écran... Par contre un ami qui a un rétina 13" me dit être obligé de redémarrer son mac tous les 3j sous peine de voir les performances s'effondrer. Il est sur Mac depuis 2006, il a eu plusieurs modèles et il n'en revient pas de voir comme ça s'est dégradé. Un pote commun dont c'est le premier mac est assez déçu... Pour lui l'image de la marque en a pris un coup depuis son achat. Ça faisait des années qu'il rêvait d'un mac mais il le trouve parfois plus lent que son ancien PC qui coutait moins du tiers de son Macbook Pro Retina 13".

Pour ARM j'espère que tu as tort... J'ai connu des Mac pré passage sous Intel, j'ai vu ce que ça a donné par la suite, et je peux te dire que l'indépendance d'Apple risque de coûter cher à ses utilisateurs... Sacrifier la compatibilité intel et Windows est un risque majeur pour le Mac. Ok Apple a aujourd'hui une partie des développeurs acquis à sa cause (ou du moins acquis aux bénéfices de l'App store iOS...) mais le Mac App Store fait peine à voir et de nombreux éditeurs se poseront la question de développer sur Mac si ça devient plus compliqué. D'autant que la clientèle pro fuit de façon exponentielle.


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai rien de ce que tu parles, je sais pas ce que tu lui as fait à ton iPhone? C'est lequel? Tu l'éteins de temps en temps?
Ah bah c'est sur si tu n'éteins pas ton Mac ça ne va pas le faire... Tu l'éteins le soir et tu le rallumes le matin, ça prend entre 10 et 30s suivant le Mac. Et c'est normal que plus le logiciel évolue et plus il demande de puissance... Sinon retourne sur la première version de Mac OS et la il va rien te demander en puissance, il est normal de suivre les évolutions logicielles qui aident à mieux utiliser le matériel.

Bah vu qu'intel se bouge pas le derrière pour avoir des puces performantes et qu'Apple conçois des puces largement à la hauteur ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant un passage à ARM, et ça permettra de remettre un peu en cause le monopole d'intel qui nous amène à cette stagnation des performances.
Tu connais le principe de l'émulateur? Et puis les clients pro c'est pas vraiment la clientèle à privilégier, ça rame beaucoup pour un rien, ça veut garder une compatibilité sur 30ans et ça ne rapporte pas grand chose...
Apple fait du grand public alors les pro ils peuvent partir ça ne changera rien.


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Bon et sinon pour ceux qui n'ont plus les notifications il faut faire quoi?


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Menacer Tim Cook avec une arme à feu...

Ou restaurer la montre ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Oui mais ça va perdre mes réglages non?
Mais c'est marrant parce qu'on dirais que ça fait avec un temps de retard


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

Tu récupères une sauvegarde où tout était OK !


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu récupères une sauvegarde où tout était OK !


Bah ça va rien changer alors


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

Ben si: Tu remontes à une sauvegarde quand ta montre était OK et tu la récupères. De toutes façons tu fonctionneras avec le nouvel OS mais avec les réglages récupérés.


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ben si: Tu remontes à une sauvegarde quand ta montre était OK et tu la récupères. De toutes façons tu fonctionneras avec le nouvel OS mais avec les réglages récupérés.


Bah y en a pas d'autres.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

Tu es sur ? va voir cet article sur la localisation des sauvegardes:
http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/05/astuce-localisez-les-sauvegardes-de-votre-apple-watch-91204


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Oui et c'est normal qu'il y en ai qu'une, je n'en ai qu'une


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui et c'est normal qu'il y en ai qu'une, je n'en ai qu'une


Tu n'en as pas 2 ?...
Plaisanterie mise à part, je ne comprends pas ta réponse


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

Bah je n'ai qu'une watch, alors je ne peux pas avoir plusieurs sauvegardes comme ils ont chez Macg

Et d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que les notifications ne posent problème que sur message et c'est vraiment aléatoire parce qu'à un moment j'étais en train d'écouter ma musique en bluetooth et je recevais mes messages via ma watch


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah je n'ai qu'une watch, alors je ne peux pas avoir plusieurs sauvegardes comme ils ont chez Macg
> 
> Et d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que les notifications ne posent problème que sur message et c'est vraiment aléatoire parce qu'à un moment j'étais en train d'écouter ma musique en bluetooth et je recevais mes messages via ma watch


Ah oui, de l'humour...
En pratique ta watch a autant de sauvegardes que ton iphone à condition qu'elle soit à portée de ton iphone quand il enclenche sa sauvegarde. (si tu suis bien le lien donné ci dessus) Donc tu peux remonter à une sauvegarde où tes réglages te conviennent et où tes problèmes n'étaient pas encore apparus.
Maintenant, si tu constates que ces dysfonctionnements sont aléatoires alors là...


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

Oui parce que sur une app ça fonctionnait parfaitement bien, mais j'ai l'impression que ça vient du fait que j'ai utilisé ne pas déranger: je l'avais activer sur ma Watch mais je l'ai désactivé sur mon iPhone et j'ai l'impression que du coup elle n'a pas trop aimé...


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mai 2015)

Le "Ne pas déranger" Activé/désactivé sur l'iphone ou sur la montre est implémenté sur les 2 à la fois.
Peut être que l'alternance de "coche/décoche" de l'un à l'autre a été mal vécu par la montre


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le "Ne pas déranger" Activé/désactivé sur l'iphone ou sur la montre est implémenté sur les 2 à la fois.
> Peut être que l'alternance de "coche/décoche" de l'un à l'autre a été mal vécu par la montre


Oui je pense que ça doit être ça mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi ça marche très bien sur un autre app mais plus avec message.
Par contre si je lis pas vite un iMessage la montre va tapoter quelques secondes après que l'iPhone ai bien vibré.
Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème?


----------



## Psym (21 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui rencontre des problèmes d'envoi de sms avec leur AW (ou meme via leur mac) mais pas depuis leur iPhone (j'avais ce problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui). Voilà la solution (assistance téléphonique Apple) :
 - Sur l'iPhone, Réglages/Messages puis désactivé iMessage et tout les onglets en vert
 - Une fois les onglets désactivés, réactivés les et attendez qu'iMessage soit configuré.
Et voilà ça remarche. En tout cas moi c'était tout simplement ça.


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

J'ai coupé et rallumé les notifications de message et la ça fonctionne, problème réglé donc.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai coupé et rallumé les notifications de message et la ça fonctionne, problème réglé donc.


La méthode de @Psym est à retenir !


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> La méthode de @Psym est à retenir !


Oui c'est très efficace, il suffit juste de couper et rallumer pour que tout remarque, au moins c'est plus simple qu'une restauration


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

J'ai eu un bug un peu chiant cet aprem...

Un pote m'a appelé, j'ai répondu depuis ma montre et... pas de son sur le haut parleur. La connexion se fait bien et j'ai le temps de communication mais je n'entends pas mon interlocuteur...

J'ai fait le test avec un ami et quand je l'appelle ça marche parfaitement. Mais quand l'appel est entrant, pas de son sur la montre... Étrangement par contre le son sort du téléphone !


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2015)

Bien entendu (il faut quand même le dire) le son n'est pas coupé dans les réglages de la montre ?


----------



## MezMez69 (22 Mai 2015)

Salut 

Dites moi, vous avez réussi à faire la MAJ de la Watch ? 
J'essaye de la faire depuis 2 jours mais impossible !

Quand je lance le téléchargement de la MAJ elle s'arrête immédiatement, la Watch est pourtant bien connecté au chargeur, chargé à 50% et l'iphone également..

Si vous avez des solutions je suis preneur

Merci


----------



## Argeuh (22 Mai 2015)

Essaie de redémarrer les deux appareils


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bien entendu (il faut quand même le dire) le son n'est pas coupé dans les réglages de la montre ?


Moi ça fonctionne, même avec le son coupé


----------



## Argeuh (22 Mai 2015)

A propos des problèmes avec la cardio, les forums US confirment.
Et moi aussi par la meme occasion. Il se passe des fois 1h entre deux relevés du rythme cardiaque au lieu de 10 minutes.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bien entendu (il faut quand même le dire) le son n'est pas coupé dans les réglages de la montre ?


J'y ai pensé et non le son n'était pas coupé. En plus la montre avait sonné pour m'indiquer l'appel


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> A propos des problèmes avec la cardio, les forums US confirment.
> Et moi aussi par la meme occasion. Il se passe des fois 1h entre deux relevés du rythme cardiaque au lieu de 10 minutes.


Ça change rien d'avant pour moi


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2015)

Ce matin l'AW ne se connectait pas à l'iphone (alors que sur l'iphone elle était notée "Connecté") j'ai du couper puis remettre le bluetooth pour que tout redevienne normal...
Tous ces bugs aléatoires ternissent la qualité de vie avec cette montre


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Bon les bugs c'est normal sur un nouveau produit. C'est pas choquant je trouve. C'est pas fondamental et c'est facile à corriger.


----------



## MezMez69 (22 Mai 2015)

J'ai essayé de redémarrer la Watch hier, j'essayerai ce soir de redémarrer les 2 en même temps


----------



## canna03 (22 Mai 2015)

J'ai un bug récurrent :lors d'un appel la montre sonne et impossible de repondre ( tactile ne marche pas ) Je l'ai redemarré plusieurs fois :un coup ča marche ,un autre non .


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Ça me l'a fait au ciné l'autre jour... Je l'aurais balancée contre un mur... Elle était en silencieux heureusement. Mais la sentir vibrer au poignet avec l'écran éclairé en plein film, avec le bouton raccrocher qui ne répond pas... Grrr


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Doublon


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça me l'a fait au ciné l'autre jour... Je l'aurais balancée contre un mur... Elle était en silencieux heureusement. Mais la sentir vibrer au poignet avec l'écran éclairé en plein film, avec le bouton raccrocher qui ne répond pas... Grrr


Il suffit juste de couvrir avec sa main pourtant


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Sur le moment j'ai pas eu le réflexe. Ou je l'ai eu et ça n'a pas marché, je sais plus... 

C'est pas un geste hyper naturel pour moi pour le moment. 

On sait ce que ça utilise ? Force Touch ? Le tactile de l'écran ? Le capteur de luminosité derrière l'écran ? Dans ce dernier cas dans le noir de la salle de ciné je sais pas si ça aurait marché. Faudra que je teste dans le noir.

Édit : je viens de tester et je pense que ça utilise Force Touch... L'obscurité n'y change rien. Et quand on pose très délicatement la main ça coupe pas l'écran. Il faut un geste franc


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Sur le moment j'ai pas eu le réflexe. Ou je l'ai eu et ça n'a pas marché, je sais plus...
> 
> C'est pas un geste hyper naturel pour moi pour le moment.
> 
> ...


Pour moi c'est un truc que j'utilise tout le temps pour revenir au cadran
Bah ça fonctionne dans toute les circonstances mais je viens de la poser doucement et ça a éteint donc je dirais pas que ce soit force Touch, surtout qu'on appuis jamais fort.


----------



## Argeuh (22 Mai 2015)

Le mieux c'est de faire un soft reset si ça perdure.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Mai 2015)

Plans fonctionne chez vous depuis la mise à jour?


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Mai 2015)

Enfin les itinéraires fonctionnent mais je n'ai plus que le quadrillage pas les détails de la carte sur la Watch.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Pas de problèmes pour moi, ta connexion internet est comment?


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Mai 2015)

Et bien ça fonctionnait plutôt bien et jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas trop de problèmes avec Plans.
En fait la carte ne s'affiche pas juste des quadrillages la localisation repère bien mon lieu actuel et je peux programmer des itinéraires avec Siri.
Même en sortant avec une connexion cellulaire même soucis.
Je vais attendre un peu je l'ai dissociée et jumelée à nouveau mais rien...
Visiblement je ne suis pas seul :http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1885104


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Mai 2015)

La Maj est très longue... Perso il ne s'est rien passé pendant un sacré bout de temps avant de faire la Maj....


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

Vous y etes arriver ?


----------



## Lehoward (22 Mai 2015)

Oui il faut attendre un peu avant qu'elle se déclenche. En tout il y en a pour un bon 1/4h...


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Perso je l'ai même pas vue s'installer... Je l'avais chargée sur le tel et je n'avais pas pu l'installer, la montre n'étant pas en charge. Quand je l'ai mise sur son socle pour aller dormir elle l'a faite toute seule en toute transparence


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Mai 2015)

Hello,

Plan ne fonctionne pas pour moi, pareil que Stéphane83, je ne vois que des quadrillages alors que j'ai du réseau sans souci...

J'ai réinitialisé ma montre mais cela ne change rien...

Problème des serveurs d'Apple ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Moi ça marche parfaitement


----------



## ft5777 (23 Mai 2015)

Gap de 6 heures entre deux mesures de rythme cardiaque aujourd'hui d'après mon appli Santé... Je pense pas que ce soit vraiment normal...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Mai 2015)

Ce matin Plan re-fonctionne normalement...


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2015)

Oui effectivement il fonctionne à nouveau merci ça m'a permis de le remarquer aussi!
En fait j'ai appelé le support hier et ils ont fait remonter l'information mais bon d'après le conseiller qui semblait serein il s'agissait d'un problème lié aux serveurs et que cela allait être résolu prochainement.
C'est le cas tout fonctionne normalement.


----------



## fabremi (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous, pour ma part je ne vois pas sur l'iPhone dans utilisation les sauvegardes de l'Apple watch. Je me demande si elle se sauvegarde sur mon iPhone. Est-ce un bug ou non. Je ne sais pas


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2015)

Non ne t'inquiète pas il s'agit d'une sauvegarde minime accès sur les réglages : elle se fait lorsque la Watch est dejumelléé.
Si jusqu'à présent la montre n'a pas été dissociée et bien la sauvegarde n'est pas exécutée.


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Ce qui peut quand même être un souci si on perd ou se fait voler la montre...


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2015)

Enfin bon je ne pense pas que ce soit primordial la sauvegarde lorsqu'on perd sa montre c'est plutôt l'absence de geolocalisation.
Car rien de tout ça n'y est sauvegardé.
Mais peut être que tu veux souligner autre chose que je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Oui mais ça c'est inhérent à l'absence de GPS


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2015)

Oui voilà volée ou perdue ce n'est pas la sauvegarde qui va nous remonter le moral si ça arrive hi hi


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Bah si tu en rachètes une je pense que tu serais pas mécontent de vite oublier cet épisode en récupérant ta sauvegarde... [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Mai 2015)

Concernant les Bpm moi depuis ce matin il y a eu des mesures jusqu'à 10h20 et il est 14h33 et rien depuis...  C'est très très aléatoire depuis la 1.0.1...

Curieux...


----------



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour depuis mise a jour de l Apple watch impossible d entendre mon interlocuteur sur ma montre par contre quand j appelle ça fonctionne 
Bizarre
Quelqu un a le même problème?


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Ah mince tu avais posté ta demande là aussi... Bien ! [emoji6]

Bon moi j'ai pas testé depuis mais j'avais le même souci que toi l'autre jour. 

Mais apparemment tu l'as réglé ?


----------



## lexaout (25 Mai 2015)

Salut vanton
Oui le problème est réglé il faut suivre ce que m'a dit un certain Sylvain sur l'autre sujet que j'avais posté 
En fait dans l'appli Apple watch de ton tel tu vas dans téléphone et tu te mets sur "comme mon iPhone" et tout est réglé alors que j'étais sur personnaliser et ca ne fonctionner pas. 
Tiens moi au courant si pour toi c'est ok


----------



## Argeuh (25 Mai 2015)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Concernant les Bpm moi depuis ce matin il y a eu des mesures jusqu'à 10h20 et il est 14h33 et rien depuis...  C'est très très aléatoire depuis la 1.0.1...
> 
> Curieux...



J'ai des fois 5h entre deux mesures...
Vivement la 1.0.2


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

lexaout a dit:


> Salut vanton
> Oui le problème est réglé il faut suivre ce que m'a dit un certain Sylvain sur l'autre sujet que j'avais posté
> En fait dans l'appli Apple watch de ton tel tu vas dans téléphone et tu te mets sur "comme mon iPhone" et tout est réglé alors que j'étais sur personnaliser et ca ne fonctionner pas.
> Tiens moi au courant si pour toi c'est ok


Le souci c'est que moi je suis déjà sur "comme mon iPhone"...


----------



## lexaout (25 Mai 2015)

alors essaye de faire une restauration complete de la montre, et si après ça tu as toujours le même problème, c est que la tu auras reelement un vrai soucis


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

J'ai la flemme pour le moment... C'est une fonction dont je ne me sers pas souvent donc ça attendra la prochaine mise à jour


----------



## JB747 (25 Mai 2015)

Même pb que Canna et Vanton : j'ai un peu de mal à décrocher un appel sur ma watch (AWS grise). J'y arrive difficilement après plusieurs tentatives, appui normal ou  dur ...
Un peu chiant ..


----------



## canna03 (26 Mai 2015)

j'ai du arreter plusieurs fois la montre ,et ça m'énerve un peu ce problème .


----------



## stouck (29 Mai 2015)

Et bien moi ça fait une semaine que je n'arrive pas à installer la mise à jour !!
Ça télécharge les 51mo et une fois terminé j'ai le message "la mise à jour de Watch OS n'a pas pu être vérifiée car vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet" alors que je suis connecté ( j'ai essayé en wifi, en 3g, en 4g et meme depuis l'étranger !)
Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? J'ai vu sur le net que je n'était pas le seul mais vu aucune solution 

Merci


----------



## Fabeme (29 Mai 2015)

stouck a dit:


> Et bien moi ça fait une semaine que je n'arrive pas à installer la mise à jour !!
> Ça télécharge les 51mo et une fois terminé j'ai le message "la mise à jour de Watch OS n'a pas pu être vérifiée car vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet" alors que je suis connecté ( j'ai essayé en wifi, en 3g, en 4g et meme depuis l'étranger !)
> Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? J'ai vu sur le net que je n'était pas le seul mais vu aucune solution
> 
> Merci


Tu as essayé de réinitialiser la Watch et de la restaurer ?

Sinon parfois un bon vieux reboot du téléphone...


----------



## stouck (30 Mai 2015)

J ai redémarré le téléphone, redémarreé la montre mais sans changement. 
Comment réinitialiser et restaurer ? Si je fais ça je ne risque pas de perdre mes données "activités "?


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

C'est vraiment grave si tu les perds? 
Plus sérieusement tu peux faire un soft reset de ton iPhone (garde le bouton home et le bouton power enfonces jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme), pareil pour la montre garde les deux boutons enfonces en meme temps quelques secondes.
Si toujours rien, tu peux désapparier la montre du telephone. A ce moment là une sauvegarde de la montre sera effectuée, et tu pourras le réinjecter directement lors du nouvel appareillage de ta montre.


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

stouck a dit:


> J ai redémarré le téléphone, redémarreé la montre mais sans changement.
> Comment réinitialiser et restaurer ? Si je fais ça je ne risque pas de perdre mes données "activités "?


Comme te l'explique Argeuh, tu peux la réinitialiser, ton iPhone fait une sauvegarde à ce moment, puis tu peux la restaurer. La manie est simple.

Sur la Watch, tu vas dans réglages, général, et tout en bas de la liste tu vas réinitialiser la montre. Tu valide tout, elle va s'eteindre, faire plein de trucs de SmartWatch, puis elle va finir par te demander la langue à utiliser,etc. Tu vas retrouver la procédure du premier pairage. Puis tu vas prendre ton iPhone, appli Watch, lui faire reconnaître la montre, et quand il va te demander si tu veux la considérer comme nouvelle montre ou bien restaurer une sauvegarde, tu restaure. 

Puis une fois que tout ça est terminé, tu réessaye la mise à jour.


----------



## Arkhnot (31 Mai 2015)

Hello!
Est-ce qu'à l'image d'un runtastic, il y a possibilité d'obtenir la cartographie de notre parcours réalisé avec "activité"?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est une fonction que j'aimerais voir apparaître lors d'une prochaine MAJ de l'OS.


----------



## Argeuh (31 Mai 2015)

Pas que je sache.
Runtastic existe sur la watch par contre.


----------



## Idefix38 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Ça fait une semaine que je joue avec ma Watch avec plaisir et déconvenue parfois comme tout nouveau produit technologique.
Je supporte les problèmes de notification, de navigation complexe, d'heure qui s'affiche puis disparaît puis réapparaît .... J'en passe

Par contre je m'inquiète sur le cardio. Je fais un peu de course à pied et pour moi le cardio est indispensable. J'ai longtemps hésité sur un cardio Tomtom mais les champs d'Apple ont toujours plus fait résonner mon côté geek 
Le cardio marche aléatoirement, au début je me suis rendu compte que l'option "mode économie d'énergie" de "ma montre" perturbait la prise de mesure, mais même en la désactivant Ca ne marche pas bien. Quand je cours je dois relancer plusieurs fois manuellement la mesure pour avoir ma FCM dans "exercice" !
Pour courir ce n'est vraiment pas pratique, voir inutilisable. Je croyais qu'ils avaient fait des tests en salle de sport pendant des mois pour mettre au point mais je crois surtout qu'ils ont rien foutu ou alors j'ai un problème matériel !!!

Avez vous ce type de pb, y a t'il un autre réglage ? Est-ce un capteur low cost ? Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Arkhnot (31 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part, aucun soucis avec le cardio.
Je m'amuse parfois à comparer entre mon pouls pris manuellement et les données de l'AW et je suis toujours surpris de l'exactitude obtenue.
Quand je fais une séance de course à pieds, je ne rencontre pas de problème non plus.
Il doit y avoir un soucis avec ton AW...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (31 Mai 2015)

Je pense que capter la fréquence cardiaque au poignet est un véritable challenge technologique qui aura du mal à être performant.
Moi j'utilise un polar et c'est très précis.
Est - ce un modèle sport la tienne ?
Quels sont ces "les problèmes de notification" ? (j'ai commandé la mienne hier..)


----------



## Arkhnot (31 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> Pas que je sache.
> Runtastic existe sur la watch par contre.



Et si tu fais un entraînement avec Runtastic, est-il pris en compte par "activité"?


----------



## Idefix38 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu des pb de notification de note qui apparaissaient sur l'iphone et pas sur la montre. 

J'ai une watch avec maille milanaise (je vais commander un bracelet sport pour le sport prochainement). La maille milanaise n'est pas tres confortable mais pour courir ne bouge pas.
J'ai fait une seance ac Runstatic, mon cardio ne marchait pas, en fouillant j'ai decouvert que la fonction "mode economie d'energie" bloquait le cardio. Je referais une seance cette semaine pour valider qu'il fonctionne sans l'option.
J'ai fait mes tests de cardio avec exercice en mode course et velo.

Petite remarque sur l'ergonomie de Runstatic, la watch eteind son ecran fréquemment, c'est un peu perturbant quand on cours, quand on rallume la montre on se retrouve par defaut sur l'horloge, il faut alors double cliquer sur la couronne pour retrouver Runstatic. Je viens d'activer "reprendre l'activite precedente" pour pallier au pb, reste à Apple a rendre la desactivation de l'ecran moin capricieuse.

Et enfin, oui ma seance Runstatic se retrouve bien dans activite.


----------



## Argeuh (1 Juin 2015)

Arkhnot a dit:


> Et si tu fais un entraînement avec Runtastic, est-il pris en compte par "activité"?



Oui, et les donnes sont envoyés dans "santé" si tu as autorisé Runtastic


----------



## boodou (1 Juin 2015)

Je rebondis sur la première question de cette discussion, c'est quand même dommage de ne pas avoir la cartographie de ta course dans Exercice/Activités alors que tu cours avec ton iphone (donc un gps) en plus de la montre …
Autre fonction souhaitable, l'AW devrait permettre de courir en fractionnés avec des alertes au poignet (intervalles par rythme cardiaque ou vitesse ou distance), c'est ce que propose les montres Garmin ou autres pour moins cher.


----------



## fousfous (1 Juin 2015)

Mais ça sert à quoi d'avoir la cartographie? Tout ce qui compte c'est la distance, la vitesse, les calories...


----------



## Arkhnot (1 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais ça sert à quoi d'avoir la cartographie? Tout ce qui compte c'est la distance, la vitesse, les calories...



À plein de choses:
- visualiser le parcours réalisé
- courir contre son fantôme lors de séances futures pour tenter améliorer sa performance 
- partager ses parcours et lancer des défis à ses contacts
- voir les parties du parcours où l'on a rencontré le plus de difficultés et adapter son entraînement 
Etc, etc...

Des données générales en fin d'entraînement c'est bien mais la cartographie permet de décortiquer la séance et d'avoir un entraînement ciblé.


----------



## Arkhnot (1 Juin 2015)

boodou a dit:


> Je rebondis sur la première question de cette discussion, c'est quand même dommage de ne pas avoir la cartographie de ta course dans Exercice/Activités alors que tu cours avec ton iphone (donc un gps) en plus de la montre …
> Autre fonction souhaitable, l'AW devrait permettre de courir en fractionnés avec des alertes au poignet (intervalles par rythme cardiaque ou vitesse ou distance), c'est ce que propose les montres Garmin ou autres pour moins cher.



La possibilité de créer un entraînement fractionné serait en effet la bienvenue.

Donc dans les améliorations qui pourraient être apportées à "Exercices et Activités":
- cartographie 
- programmation d'entraînement fractionnés


----------



## Idefix38 (1 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir, 

toujours dans l'esprit de tester ce cardio je suis allez courir 40 minutes à l'aube ce matin. 
J'ai essayé de regarder le capteur toutes les minutes, il a bien fonctionné sur les 15 premières minutes, puis de manière aléatoire, je dirais une à deux fois sur trois. 
J'ai donc loupé le suivi de mon seuil maximum lors d'une cote.
Pour la descente le capteur était disponible mais donnait un rythme cardiaque de faux de 86 battements par minute. Sur la dernière partie, un petit run en aérobie (courir proche du seuil maximum cardiaque) le capteur ne répondait presque plus.
Le bilan est plus que mitigé pour l'instant, je me tate à appeler le support apple. 

Petite remarque sur Runstatic, si vous validez votre séance depuis la montre, le résumé de session indique que vous avez fait 0 kms, à 0 km/h et pendant 0 minutes. Petit bug qui je l'espère sera corrigé rapidement.


----------



## Argeuh (2 Juin 2015)

Etrange, je cours beaucoup et jamais eu de problème de cet ordre.
La montre est bien serrée?
Ils disent aussi que si on transpire trop ca peut fausser le calcul des capteurs.
Hier j'ai fait un footing de 1h25 et ca a fonctionné tout le long.


----------



## Hummingboard (2 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'adorais utiliser le cadran astronomie de l'AW. Puis je me suis rendu compte qu'il est faux. Du moins sur mon AW :










Il fait nuit en ce moment en antarctique... 
Il semblerai que l'été et l'hiver soit inversé dans ce display !

Par contre pas d'erreur dans l'application fuseaux :






Bref, est ce que vous avez le meme probleme ?

A plus.


----------



## ft5777 (2 Juin 2015)

Oui! Je l'avais signalé dans le sujet sur les bugs de l'Apple Watch et personne n'avait réagit, je croyais être le seul à le constater!!

J'ai envoyé un feedback à Apple en leur signalant ce bug, pas de réponse ni de réaction de leur part pour l'instant.

C'est dommage car j'aime beaucoup ce cadran mais quand il m'affiche que la France passe dans la nuit à 19h30 alors qu'en ce moment c'est plutôt autour de 21h30, c'est moins intéressant


----------



## JB747 (2 Juin 2015)

Incroyable !! 
Ils ont voulu faire leur propre Appli (comme Plan) mais ça ne semble pas au point ...
Surtout pour de l'Astronomie, ça craint !


----------



## whyme33 (3 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir, j'ai reçu ma montre drops deux jours maintenant et j'ai remarqué quelques pas plantages un peu frustrants sur des applis tierces.
1/ avec L'Equipe, je reçois bien les notifications correctement par contre les directs n'apparaissent plus dépôts hier soir alors qu'au début, ça marchait.
2/ j'utilise Flipboard comme agrégateur de news et depuis deux jours ce sont les mêmes infos qui sont présentées sur la montre sans aucune mise à jour.
Suis je le seul à connaître ses désagréments ?
Sinon plus globalement la montre est jolie, les notifications des Sms est vraiment pratique mais ce n'est pas encore une révolution..


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Bah c'est les apps tierces, on peut pas vraiment faire grand choses pour celles la.


----------



## ft5777 (4 Juin 2015)

Effectivement les applications tierces sont quasiment toutes lentes/buguées. L'équipe.fr ne fonctionne pas sur ma montre depuis un petit moment maintenant.

J'attends avec impatience les applis tierces natives qui exécuteront leur code directement sur la montre (en utilisant le réseau 4G du téléphone ou bien un réseau Wifi que l'iPhone a en mémoire). Je pense que ça rendra les applis beaucoup plus rapides et intéressantes parce que le temps que ça charge sur la montre on a plus vite fait de sortir son téléphone. Au moment où j'écris c'est l'appli Météo de base qui veut pas charger...


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

C'est plutôt les dev qui ont mal fait leurs boulot je dirais (comme d'habitude remarque, on prend de mauvaises habitudes avec Android...), et l'app météo de base est rapide quand même, à peine quelque seconde pour que tout soit à jour.


----------



## ft5777 (4 Juin 2015)

Oui en fait c'était pas l'appli Météo qui buguait mais toute la montre... Aucune appli tiers ne voulait charger. Après avoir décocher le bluetooth, puis redémarrer le téléphone, puis la montre, j'ai décidé pour la première fois de déjumeler la montre et le téléphone. Ça a pris 15 minutes de tout réinstaller puis c'était bon! Je comprends toujours pas pourquoi aucune appli ne répondait... C'est déjà arriver à quelqu'un?


----------



## neel (4 Juin 2015)

Salut à tous , sur ma AW  apps tierces  qui plantent : la chaine meteo ( notifications et app plantent) et aussi l'equipe.fr (app ko mais les notifications sont OK )  mais ce n'est vraiment pas trop grave , en attente que le dev de ces apps se bougent ...


----------



## Musaran (4 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je ne comprends plus rien.
Je n'ai rien touché depuis hier et ça fonctionnait très bien depuis une semaine.

Les notifications sont bien reportées sur la Watch. SAUF les SMS et iMessages. 

En effet, depuis aujourd'hui visiblement vu que je n'avais pas le soucis hier soir, les notifications de SMS et d'iMessages arrivent sur l'iPhone, qui vibre. Et éventuellement, de temps en temps, la montre tape, 30 sec plus tard.

Une idée ?


----------



## Musaran (4 Juin 2015)

Bon, je crois avoir résolu le problème.
Je vous tiens au courant si ça bouge ou pas.

Ma solution, j'ai reset complet la Watch.


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

Sinon tu coupe juste et tu rallume les notifs de message sur l'iphone


----------



## Musaran (5 Juin 2015)

C'est ce que j'ai commencé par faire. Mais c'était pire. 
Je turn off, forcement pas de notif.
Je turn on, toujours pas de notif. J'ai du reboot l'iPhone pour re avoir les notif sur l'iPhone. Mais ça ne réglait pas mon problème.

Pour le moment, le reset de la Watch a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## stouck (6 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Comme te l'explique Argeuh, tu peux la réinitialiser, ton iPhone fait une sauvegarde à ce moment, puis tu peux la restaurer. La manie est simple.
> 
> Sur la Watch, tu vas dans réglages, général, et tout en bas de la liste tu vas réinitialiser la montre. Tu valide tout, elle va s'eteindre, faire plein de trucs de SmartWatch, puis elle va finir par te demander la langue à utiliser,etc. Tu vas retrouver la procédure du premier pairage. Puis tu vas prendre ton iPhone, appli Watch, lui faire reconnaître la montre, et quand il va te demander si tu veux la considérer comme nouvelle montre ou bien restaurer une sauvegarde, tu restaure.
> 
> Puis une fois que tout ça est terminé, tu réessaye la mise à jour.



J'ai appelé le support Apple care pour ce probleme et après plusieurs manips, ils m'ont fait réinitialiser la montre puis apairer en utilisant ma sauvegarde. 
Et là j'ai pu faire la mise à jour.
Merci Argheu et Fabeme.


----------



## stouck (6 Juin 2015)

Sinon j ai quelques bugs sur des apps tierces : 
L'Equipe : on a les résultats des directs mais ça n'evolue pas, ils restent figés c'est un peu nul!!
ICoyote : je pensais que la montre vibrait quand on rentrer dans une zone dangeureuse mais rien. Donc pas vraiment d'intérêt


----------



## Brest29 (11 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, quelqu'un sait il comment faire pour lorsque l ont reçoit un sms celui ci sonne sur la watch et sur l iPhone? Car pour moi je ne suis averti que sur la watch quand les 2 sont jumelés..:/ merci


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

C'est l'iPhone ou la Watch. 

Quand l'iPhone est actif la Watch est silencieuse. Quand l'iPhone est en veille la montre prend le relais. Ça n'est pas configurable.


----------



## Brest29 (12 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est l'iPhone ou la Watch.
> 
> Quand l'iPhone est actif la Watch est silencieuse. Quand l'iPhone est en veille la montre prend le relais. Ça n'est pas configurable.


Ok merci, je trouve le petit " ding " un peu juste lorsque l ont reçoit un sms mais bon pas grave


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Juin 2015)

Moi je l'ai éteint le ding je trouve le taptic engine beaucoup plus discret...


----------



## fousfous (12 Juin 2015)

Bah oui le but c'est d'être discret juste avec le taptic engine


----------



## Slyly33 (12 Juin 2015)

Idem, pour moi, mon AW est muette ainsi que l'iPhone d'ailleurs pour les appels. Quel plaisir d'avoir toutes les notifications et les appels par une petite vibration sur le poignet.


----------



## Fi91 (13 Juin 2015)

Il y a un truc que je trouve bizarre avec les notifications comme par exemple avec l'application le parisien je n'ai pas d'alerte sur l'Apple watch alors que dans les paramètres la notification est bien actif pareil avec une autre application alors que sa marche avec le reste des applications

Pour info c'est que l'alerte qui ne marche pas mais apparaît bien dans le centre de notifications de la montre


----------



## fabremi (14 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème avec OS2 bêta 1 avec les sms (bulles vertes). 
Cela marchait bien même avec OS2 bêta 1, mais hier j'ai réinitialiser mon Apple Watch et depuis impossible d'envoyer ou de répondre à des sms pur. Par contre aucun soucis avec les iMessages. 
Je ne vois plus mon Apple Watch dans la partie "transfert de sms" mais bien mon MacBook Pro et iPad Air. 

Rencontrez vous le même problème ? Ou savez vous comment corriger le problème ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2015)

fabremi a dit:


> Ou savez vous comment corriger le problème ?


Oui, ne pas avoir installé cette bêta parce que maintenant c'est la misère pour tous ceux qui l'ont faite.

Que dire de plus ? Rien, une version bêta est livrée telle quelle sans aucun support officiel, tout juste une remontée des informations si l'utilisateur s'est inscrit. Sinon ici, ce sera un miracle de pouvoir répondre ou si quelqu'un est balèze avec une boule de cristal.


----------



## fabremi (14 Juin 2015)

Tu sais c'était juste une question comme un autre rien de plus. Ce n'est pas la peine d'être moqueur ou autre. Je suis développeur, je ne l'ai pas installer pour le plaisir !


----------



## Fabeme (14 Juin 2015)

fabremi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème avec OS2 bêta 1 avec les sms (bulles vertes).
> Cela marchait bien même avec OS2 bêta 1, mais hier j'ai réinitialiser mon Apple Watch et depuis impossible d'envoyer ou de répondre à des sms pur. Par contre aucun soucis avec les iMessages.
> ...



Idem, j'ai essayé un repairage et autres joyeusetés, marche pas. Sûrement un problème lié à cette bêta.

C'est le risque en utilisant une version non finalisé, surtout en bêta 1. Par contre les applis natives, et les complications... Ça, le petit dev en moi il va bien aimer


----------



## stefff13 (21 Juin 2015)

je découvre que sur la complication lever/coucher de soleil plante de temps en temps ( pas de relevés) seul un reset de l'apple watch remet "les pendules à l'heure" 

pour infos affichage heure est parametré via le choix  modulaire


----------



## tjack (24 Juin 2015)

Fi91 a dit:


> Pour info c'est que l'alerte qui ne marche pas mais apparaît bien dans le centre de notifications de la montre


Idem chez moi, et cela semble aléatoire... Si j'active le son et la vibration, j'ai par exemple avec l'application mail parfois le son+ vibration, parfois juste le son et parfois ni son et ni vibration... La ou les notification sont bien là, visible avec le point rouge...


----------



## koalableu (26 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai eu un bug un peu chiant cet aprem...
> 
> Un pote m'a appelé, j'ai répondu depuis ma montre et... pas de son sur le haut parleur. La connexion se fait bien et j'ai le temps de communication mais je n'entends pas mon interlocuteur...
> 
> J'ai fait le test avec un ami et quand je l'appelle ça marche parfaitement. Mais quand l'appel est entrant, pas de son sur la montre... Étrangement par contre le son sort du téléphone !


Même chose pour moi


----------



## Yzelig (29 Juin 2015)

Salut, je ne sais pas si le beug a déjà été remonté mais de mon côté, si je n'ai pas de réseau data, le clin d'œil plan plante la montre (reboot automatique ...)


----------



## Fonzerelli (15 Juillet 2015)

J'ai souvent l'iPhone qui sonne à chaque notification alors que la montre est bien connectée. Pénible…


----------



## Vanton (16 Juillet 2015)

Il faut désactiver les notifications sur le téléphone puis les réactiver.

En général ça remet de l'ordre


----------



## Dukeducon (16 Juillet 2015)

Moi perso j'ai le taptic qui ne déclenche pas par moment (j'ai d'ailleur ouvert un post a se sujet)


----------



## GabrielLogan (16 Juillet 2015)

Je trouve dommage que lorsque je m'éloigne de mon iPhone et qu'il n'est plus à portée, puis lorsque je reviens à portée, les notifications apparues entre temps n'apparaissent pas sur la montre...
Est-ce que c'est un bug ou une fonction manquante ?


----------



## FDM77 (14 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> je découvre que sur la complication lever/coucher de soleil plante de temps en temps ( pas de relevés) seul un reset de l'apple watch remet "les pendules à l'heure"
> 
> pour infos affichage heure est parametré via le choix  modulaire



Bonjour, 
Impossible d'afficher les levés et couchés du soleil chez moi 
Quel reset utiliser ? et quelles conséquences suite à ce dernier ?
Par avance merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Août 2015)

Ouvre l'application plan pour forcer la localisation... Sinon, as tu autoriser la geolocalisation? Si non, ce n'est pas un bug c'est normal...


----------



## Sylvain78120 (29 Octobre 2016)

Je déterre le sujet,

j'ai un bug avec ma Watch un peu chiant,

*depuis la dernière MAJ, le réveil fait des siennes! *

En fait j'ai un réveil par exemple (comme ce matin) que j'ai réglé hier soir avant de me coucher sur 10h30, mais... ce bougre à sonné à 9h00 ! Il est pourtant bien indiqué 10h30 sur le coin haut à droite.
Je n'ai pas d'autre réveil dans ma Watch.
C'est très agréable de se faire réveillé avec une vibration au poignet.. j'aimerai que ce problème ait une solution. 


Je ne vois pas d'où le problème pourrais venir ! 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sylvain78120 (29 Octobre 2016)

Please


----------



## Fabeme (29 Octobre 2016)

Très rapidement parce que je n'ai pas testé, n'aurais-tu pas, sur ton iPhone, une alarme plus activé le réveil dans la portion Sommeil de l'appli Horloge sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## Sylvain78120 (29 Octobre 2016)

Justement non, j'ai pensé à ça aussi et pour être "tranquille" j'ai carrément supprimé toutes mes alarmes présente dans mon iPhone. Quant au nouveau système "_sommeil_" je ne l'ai jamais démarré, je n'en ressens pas l'utilité, j'ai préféré mettre ça de coté (justement pour ne pas interféré sur la Watch)

Entre iphone et Watch, le seul réveil qui existe c'est un réveil seul et unique SUR MA WATCH, et je le change d'heure de temps en temps.
_(étant en préavis, je n'ai plus la notion d'aller bosser le matin donc 10h environ ça me va) 
_
*Merci pour ta réponse *

EDIT: Je dois peut être lancer "_Sommeil_" pour voir...? 
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là puisque je ne suis jamais intervenu là dedans.


----------



## Fabeme (29 Octobre 2016)

Non pas de raison que cela s'active seul. 

Puisque tu corrèle cela à la mise à jour, fait donc un effaçage de la montre suivi d'une restauration (effacer depuis la watch dans réglages > général et restauration depuis l'iPhone) et vois si cela corrige le tir.


----------



## Sylvain78120 (30 Octobre 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Non pas de raison que cela s'active seul.
> 
> Puisque tu corrèle cela à la mise à jour, fait donc un effaçage de la montre suivi d'une restauration (effacer depuis la watch dans réglages > général et restauration depuis l'iPhone) et vois si cela corrige le tir.


Merci je vais tester.


----------



## wantow (24 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur watchOS 3.1.3, les cadrans Solaire et Astronomie, ne marchent plus comme avant. C'est à dire, le Solaire n'affiche plus les heures de levé et couché du soleil "au fil du temps", et le cadran Astronomie n'indique plus la localisation et il se met par défaut sur la côte ouest des USA, avez vous aussi remarquez ce bug ? (le moteur de recherche du forum ne marche pas donc je n'ai pas pu voir si qq'un en parlait dans ce forum) 

Anto


----------



## fousfous (25 Décembre 2016)

C'est juste que la watch n'a pas la localisation, va sur plan pour l'actualiser ou alors dans les réglages de l'iPhone pour réautoriser la localisation


----------



## Vanton (25 Décembre 2016)

Perso elle me colle pas mal de contenu en anglais, je sais pas pourquoi... Le calendrier et les cadrans affichent les jours en anglais par exemple...


----------



## Michael003 (29 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir, 

Je n'ai pas trouvé de problème similaire alors je le poste ici.
Lorsque j'écoute une musique sur mon iPhone, parfois le contrôleur sur l'Apple Watch est désynchronisé et la musique affichée n'est pas celle jouée. Les boutons pour passer à la musique suivante, précédente et pour mettre pause fonctionnent mais la musique affichée n'est pas celle qui est en train d'être jouée par l'iPhone

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce soucis ça me rassurerait 

Bonnes fêtes !


----------



## GabrielLogan (30 Décembre 2016)

Tu dois être en train de contrôler d'autres écouteurs Bluetooth.
Et il s'agit de la musique qui est sur ton Apple Watch et non celle du téléphone.


----------



## Michael003 (1 Janvier 2017)

Non c'est bien la musique du téléphone, je ne stock pas de musique directement sur l'Apple Watch, mais je m'en sers de controleur de ma musique d'iPhone


----------



## louise75 (21 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur le forum,

Je rencontre un soucis avec ma watch toute neuve ( achetée il y a 2 semaines chez Boulanger) , l'écran s'allume plus, il reste un petit faisceau de lumière au milieu de l'écran. Après plusieurs redémarrages forcés, le problème subsiste.
Quelqu’un a déjà rencontrés ce soucis ?
Et surtout une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## fousfous (21 Janvier 2017)

Je pense que tu peux appeler Apple


----------



## fabkill (1 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre quelques problème avec mon apple watch :

-cadran astronomie qui reste bloqué sur les états unis.
-cadran accéléré reste bloqué sur la nuit.
-complication jour/nuit ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai essayé de reboot la montre, rejumeler, ... rien n'y fait toujours les même soucis.
La localisation avec plan fonctionne parfaitement bien, idem dans l'appli localiser.

Si certain d'entre vous on les même soucis et que vous avez une solution , je suis preneur 
Merci d'avance pour vos retour.


----------



## fousfous (1 Février 2017)

Il faut que tu autorises la localisation sur les cadrans


----------



## le magnifique (20 Avril 2017)

mon écran tactile de la iwatch ne fonctionne plus??
j'ai redémarré, réinitialisé, toujours rien???
que dois je faire???


----------



## Xtrem360 (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Petit post pour vous faire part d’un bug qui a priori semble logiciel. J’ai acheté la série 3 à sa sortie et je constate que depuis quelques jours la Watch se met toute seule en mode « ne pas déranger ». Quelque peu agaçant... J’ai loupé quelque chose dans les réglages ? Avez-vous déjà eu ce genre de problème ? Solution ?

ÉDIT : je pense que ça vient du réglage de mon iPhone qui consiste à le mettre en ne pas déranger une fois en voiture... j’ai désactivé le paramètre, plus qu’à tester


----------



## Karamazow (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mon Apple Watch Serie 2, je fais face à un bug qui rend la montre inutilisable: l'écran bouge tout seul !





Depuis que je l'ai j'ai fait pas mal de sport avec : course à pied, natation.
Je n'ai pas brusqué la montre, mas d'utilisation dans des conditions anormales.

J'ai sollicité l'assistance Apple, mais comme la montre est sortie de garantie... je crains que j'en sois pour ma poche !

Que pensez-vous de ce bug ?


----------



## whocancatchme (12 Octobre 2018)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sur mon Apple Watch Serie 2, je fais face à un bug qui rend la montre inutilisable: l'écran bouge tout seul !
> 
> ...



A mon avis, il arrive qu'avec le temps les joints soit moins étanches qu'au début, et avec la natation le tactile a du prendre un peu d'humidité... ça risque d'être pour ta poire malheureusement :/


----------



## Karamazow (15 Octobre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> A mon avis, il arrive qu'avec le temps les joints soit moins étanches qu'au début, et avec la natation le tactile a du prendre un peu d'humidité... ça risque d'être pour ta poire malheureusement :/



J'ai désactivé l'option "activer l'écran en tournant la couronne", et cela me permet d'affirmer que le défaut vient bien de l'étanchéité de la couronne digitale.

Ce n'est pas normal qu'en à peine 2 ans, cette montre perde son étanchéité !!! Pour mémoire, c'est la principale évolution par rapport à l'Apple Watch originale...

Je vais relancer le S.A.V. Apple pour qu'ils prennent en charge cette défectuosité.


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2018)

Bah si tu manipules la couronne dans l'eau aussi...


----------



## Karamazow (17 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah si tu manipules la couronne dans l'eau aussi...


Je n'ai jamais manipulé la couronne digitale dans l'eau !
Qu'est-ce qui t'amène à penser cela ?

Par contre je l'ai utilisé de nombreuses fois pour mesurer mes séances de natation cet été.
Je dirai que je l'ai utilisé en moyenne pour faire 500m de natation par jour de début Juin à fin Août.

Et franchement, comme c'est une série 2, je ne pensais vraiment pas que ce serait un problème !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Octobre 2018)

A mon avis @fousfous te taquinait, quoi que...


----------

